
The College-Town Achievement Gap - Geekette
https://www.citylab.com/life/2017/06/the-college-town-achievement-gap/528819/
======
PaulHoule
Ithaca High (in Cornell's backyard) is known for being a powder keg between
black students, professor's kids that vary from high functioning to basket
cases, and rural white kids who are anything but privileged.

